# looking for remote coding position PT/FT



## wanderer (Feb 6, 2009)

Wendy Garcia 
535 Peace Dr 
Kissimme, Fl 34759 

863-450-5659
wanderer_1132000@yahoo.com 

Hands-on leadership opportunity assisting in the development and 
implementation of excellent customer care and the retention of existing clientele . 

Experience: 

OSCEOLA REGIONAL,FL

ER AUDITOR 3/08- PRESENT
Assigning E/M levels, procedures and diagnosis to ER records.
Checking daily summary reports for accuracy.
Putting charts in universal chart order.


ORLANDO REGIONAL,FL 

SURGICAL CODER 6/06-3/08
Currently coding E/M codes for Internal Medicine and Oncology department. 
Responsible for posting and balancing charges in Mysis system. Coded Vascular 
surgeries and Vascular studies. 


MAYO CLINIC JACKSONVILLE, FL 


SURGICAL CODER 12/04-5/06 
Coded anesthesia for the surgical department. Responsibilities include coding 
procedures to the most accurate code. Inputting the anesthesia codes to be 
processed by insurance. 


RMAC MEDICAL- COMPANY 


OPERATIONS MANAGER 7/01-7/04 
Provided consulting services to surgical, medical and clinical facilities 
throughout San Diego. Responsible for the overall operations/functions of the 
business. Plans annual sessions with the company CEO to facilitate goal 
setting, employee incentive programs, and increase in market share. 


SUPERVISOR 9/97-7/01 
Manage a 9- 13 member staff in the successful accounts receivable management of 
54 full and part-time clients. Conducted staff and strategy meetings. 


ACCOUNT MANAGER 9/97-7/96 
Performed the daily billing functions for 11 surgical practices totaling $4.3 
million in receivables. Regularly provided research and support directly to 
the company president 


DATA PROCESSOR 7/96-7/95 
Provided administrative and computer support utilizing Medical Manager/ Versyss 
equipment and software 

Qualifications: 8 years of results-oriented management experience in the areas 
of: 

Operations and Accounts Management Staff Management and Development 

Payroll Human Resources 

CPT Coding Provider Credentialing 

Receivable and Fee Profile Analysis CPT and ICD-9 Compliance 

Director of human resources 
Process Control Systems Development Development of electronic media protocols 

Conducted performance reviews Payroll Management 

Responsible for new hire training 

Accountable for department budget Bilingual - Spanish 

Education: 

University of Phoenix, San Diego, CA Candidate of Bachelor of 
Business/Management Degree 
Not presently Enrolled 

UCSD Annex, San Diego, CA America Academy of Procedural Coders 
Certificate Program 
October 2001 
Certified Coder 

Maric College, San Diego, CA Medical Assistant September-94- June- 95 
Certified Medical Asst 
Certified Phlebotomy 

References available upon request


----------



## niteowl (Feb 6, 2009)

*niteowl*

Wow, that's quite an interesting work history that sounds like it was full of interesting challenges.  I wonder if your aware of Seagate Consultants?  Just a thought.
Best of Luck!


----------



## wanderer (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for tip!


----------

